# Top 250 Global Attractions



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

How many have you been to? I scored 51/250 - have never been out of Europe, although I have been to Russia which scored me a few. That picture of the Kremlin is, in fact, the Historical Museum on Red Square, not the Kremlin...

http://www.listchallenges.com/top-250-famous-attractions-in-the-world


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2016)

97! Only been out of Europe once, years ago to the USA, but that scored me quite a few. What also helped was having done some European cruises recently, you get to cover several different cities in one go! Will also be ticking off Loch Ness in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That picture of the Kremlin is, in fact, the Historical Museum on Red Square, not the Kremlin.


That sort of mistake is all too easy to make; I once saw an image on Wikimedia Commons (uploaded by a Japanese tourist) which was supposed to be of the "London Bank" (he meant the Bank of England, of course, but presumably had seen that dire 2004 Spy Kids movie that was misnamed "Thunderbirds", despite having very little connection with Gerry Anderson's classic puppet series), but was actually of the London Royal Exchange! (The Bank of England is the unimpressive-looking building to the north of the Royal Exchange.)


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That picture of the Kremlin is, in fact, the Historical Museum on Red Square, not the Kremlin...


It looks to me as if the picture of "Westminster Abbey" is actually of the Palace of Westminster, aka the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2016)

19 results for me.  But then, I've never been out of England, except for one day in Bolougne-sur-Mer and three days in Cardiff. ff Cardiff Castle had been one of the attractions I would have scored 20 (I could also have scored another for the American Cemetery in Cambridge, had that been listed), but why the Gherkin is listed as an "attraction" is beyond me...


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 10, 2016)

I wouldn't have called Piccadilly Circus an attraction either!
I scored 45, that might be a bit dodgy though as I've included things I've only briefly seen from outside (might have only driven past one or two), does that count?!
I've also never been out of Europe, have been to Rome and Paris though which helped a lot.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> I wouldn't have called Piccadilly Circus an attraction either!
> I scored 45, that might be a bit dodgy though as I've included things I've only briefly seen from outside (might have only driven past one or two), does that count?!
> I've also never been out of Europe, have been to Rome and Paris though which helped a lot.


Yes, I counted the London Eye, although I have never been in it  I've been to quite a few cities - Avignon proved useful to tick off a couple, Venice, Florence, Prague, Paris, Brussels, Moscow, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Bergen, Amsterdam, The Hague, practically everywhere in Switzerland. Would like to do the Baltic capitals and Machu Pichu, China, Burma, maybe the American National Parks


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I counted the London Eye, although I have never been in it  I've been to quite a few cities - Avignon proved useful to tick off a couple, Venice, Florence, Prague, Paris, Brussels, Moscow, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Bergen, Amsterdam, The Hague, practically everywhere in Switzerland. Would like to do the Baltic capitals and Machu Pichu, China, Burma, maybe the American National Parks


We've got age on our side, Northie, old enough to have ticked off a respectable number, young enough to plan on ticking off some more! Ive already got Carcasonne, the Alhambra and the Mezquita lined up for the summer.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

Robin said:


> We've got age on our side, Northie, old enough to have ticked off a respectable number, young enough to plan on ticking off some more! Ive already got Carcasonne, the Alhambra and the Mezquita lined up for the summer.


I 'did' Carcassone in 1981, on my way to a grape-picking job after graduating  Amazing place  I've never been to Spain!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 12, 2016)

49 for me. Thought it was strange that disneyland Paris was on there but none of the other disney parks.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 12, 2016)

109 for me.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

52 for me  of what I can remember


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 12, 2016)

I got 31!  I have traveled quite a lot in the middle east and far east but they didn't feature any of the places we visited *sigh*


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I got 31!  I have traveled quite a lot in the middle east and far east but they didn't feature any of the places we visited *sigh*


I got that feeling too. I have been Asia on my bike, Italy twice, Russian Boarder "Sigh" too


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 12, 2016)

38 for me, but will clock up a few more when I visit Russia later in the year.

There are lots of other wonderful places to go - that are not heaving with tourists!


----------



## stephknits (Apr 12, 2016)

78 for me,feel the need to get out more..


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2016)

66 for me before travel insurance became too difficult to get. My male friend got asked 'how much for the Mademoiselle' when we were outside the Louvre! Thankfully he didn't negotiate a price with the interested homme!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

Flower said:


> 66 for me before travel insurance became too difficult to get. My male friend got asked 'how much for the Mademoiselle' when we were outside the Louvre! Thankfully he didn't negotiate a price with the interested homme!


A Greek man tried to buy my girlfriend when we were in Athens!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2016)

Some well travelled peeps   Well done everyone


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2016)

Excuse me, please can anyone tell me where the 'Pond due Garre' happens to be?  It looks amazingly like pics I've seen of some 2-storey Roman aqueduct in southern France ...

Also, quite seriously asking - is 'Chapel Bridge' the one on Luzern? cos I've certainly seen and walked on the latter one, but don't recall it having a name!

I only scored 30 BTW.  I didn't count the ones I haven't been in or on - though I did tick Buck House since of course it's only very recently you've been able to go in it 'at will' but didn't tick eg either Windsor Castle or the Tower of London - been near and past them, even the Traitor's Gate in a boat - but never visited IYSWIM.

The Willis Tower LOL - much preferred it meself when the London HQ was Trinity House - they may pay my pension but didn't invite me to the opening!

And how anyone can say - robert@fm - it's UN impressive - words fail me.  Walked past the back sides and front of it thousands of time as our HO was in Bar' Lane on the RHS, next door to the Stock exchange!  Often got a 'tip of the hat' from the Waiters visible from the road entrance at the rear, as we headed for the pub at lunchtime!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 17, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Some well travelled peeps   Well done everyone


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, Chapel Bridge is in Lucerne/Luzern  Been there - 'did' all of Switzerland on a Swissrail pass in 1989


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 17, 2016)

I've seen a chunk of them but to my disappointment I have never been to Auschwitz. It is somewhere I have always wanted to visit but still never got round to. My nephew's girlfriend is a journalist and went last year. She is pretty tough but came home in absolute bits. Her photos were fairly dramatic. Apparently the place is literally falling down and they can't repair it through lack of funding. Sad really as I feel as long as it is standing we can never forget.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 17, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I've seen a chunk of them but to my disappointment I have never been to Auschwitz. It is somewhere I have always wanted to visit but still never got round to. My nephew's girlfriend is a journalist and went last year. She is pretty tough but came home in absolute bits. Her photos were fairly dramatic. Apparently the place is literally falling down and they can't repair it through lack of funding. Sad really as I feel as long as it is standing we can never forget.


Agree.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Yes, Chapel Bridge is in Lucerne/Luzern  Been there - 'did' all of Switzerland on a Swissrail pass in 1989



It's 31 then!  LOL

It's an odd thing.  Not been to Auschwitz but we have visited Oradour sur Glanes (done a few 'Resistance' sites, the first one accidentally) and it is 'sterile'.  Pete (who feels these sort of things naturally) spent a fair bit of 'quiet' times inside the walls of the church but said nothing.  After we'd come out and were drinking a coffee at the patisserie in the (new) village he told me that it feels strange, because ALL the souls had left the entire place, a long time ago.  Normally if they aren't evident elsewhere, you do find them, because they congregate, in and around the Church (or Synagogue, Mosque, Temple etc)


----------

